# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  DIY Robot Army Starter Kit

## spetku

Check out this cool robotics kit manufactured from 3D printed parts! Robot Army Starter Kit

My first prototypes were made from plastic hangers and togo boxes. Check out how 3D printing completely revolutionized the way I make robots and helped me bring my first product to market : Robotic Arts : From Tupperware to 3D Printing

----------

